# Buying A DA In Wales?



## Bethan39 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys new on here so looking for some local advice if possible? I have a rotary polisher at the moment which i don't use much as i'm scared of making my paintwork worse not better so i was thinking of a DA polisher instead they as i understand it less likely to damage your paintwork. I'm trying to find somewhere local to buy a DA but everytime i do a search for one all i find is shops online! is there any places a real shop to go and buy one?

Cheers Mike :wall:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

There are no detailing stores that I know of - someone else may come along and prove me wrong....

Have a look at this thread - it's massively long (start from the back for the most up to date posts) but does give suggestions of makes that are available on the high street.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83874&highlight=alternative

HTH.:thumb:


----------



## Bethan39 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks mate looks very interesting don't really want to just buy one off eBay need some more advice first :thumb:


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Only place I know of is halfords they got the g220 v2 for £169.99. But as you already got a rotary I would get a scrap panel and practise on that for a bit until your ready to take it to your car. Where about in Wales are you?


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Detailing shops in Wales = Thin on the ground.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

AstraDave said:


> ......But as you already got a rotary I would get a scrap panel and practise on that for a bit until your ready to take it to your car. Where about in Wales are you?


Agreed. Get a scrap panel and use a finishing polish after reading the rotary guide. The advantage of a finishing polish is you can spend a long time without creating heat or removing very much paint.

Even if you decide the rotary is not for you, you can still use the polish and pads with a DA


----------



## Bethan39 (Oct 17, 2012)

AstraDave said:


> Only place I know of is halfords they got the g220 v2 for £169.99. But as you already got a rotary I would get a scrap panel and practise on that for a bit until your ready to take it to your car. Where about in Wales are you?


Thanks for the replies looks I have got hold of a hardly used Da for a good price so i may still take the advice of getting a scrap panel to practice on of do you think I will be of being a novice using a Da on my own car?
By the way I'm in Cardiff cheers


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

With the DA I wouldnt bother with a scrap panel, a polishing pad and finishing polish on your own car until you've got the hang of it and then you can step up and find whats giving you a level of correction you're happy with.

The only reason I'd get a scrap panel is when you step up from the rotary to the DA as they are quite different


----------



## Bethan39 (Oct 17, 2012)

Will_G said:


> With the DA I wouldnt bother with a scrap panel, a polishing pad and finishing polish on your own car until you've got the hang of it and then you can step up and find whats giving you a level of correction you're happy with.
> 
> The only reason I'd get a scrap panel is when you step up from the rotary to the DA as they are quite different


Thanks for the advice! i did'nt really use the rotary much at all so i don't think i will be able to compare the two i've been watching many videos and much reading so feeling more confident than i was with the rotary cheers :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

How much do second hand v.hardly used Mk1 Megs DA's go for nowadays? I've got one that I might be getting shot of


----------



## DarrenC (May 22, 2010)

clbcarcare.co.uk

Not sure where your based? But CLB are based in Wrexham, I brought my first DA from them a few weeks back. They have a good selection of products and offer excellent advise to a noobie. 

Daz


----------

